# The felines whom I serve.



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

The oldest of them, Kit N. is going to be 6 this year. She was given to me as a kitten by a former co-worker in Michigan around October of 2000. She's very sweet and friendly, a laid-back couch potato that likes a warm soft lap as much as a fluffy pillow.









This is Dude. I adopted him from a rescue group in December 2005 after losing my sweet Pearl in November. His little face stuck in my mind and I brought him home to try and liven Kit N. up a bit as she was depressed and mopy without her buddy. Dude has turned out to be a friendly and loving kitty, if not a big pain due to his rambunctional ways. He's about a year old now.









Ah, Pearl. The best cat ever. The most beautiful too. 12 years with you wasn't enough. I kept my promise, Pearl. You only knew one home in your entire life and I have you here still, just as I promised. You will rest with me someday, Pretty Girl. I always have you with me.










When I find the strangely missing digicam, I will post some pics of the DustBunny, the little kitty an old lady delivered to me in a plastic bag. I guess one person's trash really is another's treasure.


----------



## HemiShakes (Feb 8, 2006)

They are all so adorable. Wow thats a nice tatto of Pearl. I recently lost a cat a month and a half ago and I was seriously debating paying a tribute to him with a tatoo (everyone else thought I was nuts for thinking about it).


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Beautiful cats you have, I'm sorry to hear about Pearl


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

HemiShakes said:


> They are all so adorable. Wow thats a nice tatto of Pearl. I recently lost a cat a month and a half ago and I was seriously debating paying a tribute to him with a tatoo (everyone else thought I was nuts for thinking about it).


I don't think you're nuts for thinking about it...but if you wanted to be more subtle about it, you could get the cat's name written in a celtic design, an intricate font, or in chinese lettering or something.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

They are sweet  , sorry about Pearl!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Very cute photos of your kitties.


----------



## Daisy_Babe (Jan 25, 2006)

Beautiful :!:


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

The digicam has reappeared! Here is my husband holding the DustBunny, we could only hold her still long enough to take 5 pics, the little booger! I really wonder why an old lady would want to just dump this little cutie somewhere, but I'm glad she did! She's as sweet as she looks.

Thank you all for your kind words and condolences on the loss of Pearl. I knew everyone here would understand how much I miss her. You would have liked her.


----------



## Daisy_Babe (Jan 25, 2006)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww :heart


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

Wow! I just grabbed the yardstick and measured Dude from the tip of his nose to the tip of his tail...he is about 33" long! 8O 
He's such a big cat, I was just wondering how long he is. Sorry, I guess I'm weird.


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

The short moments of peace and tranquility sure are nice!


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

I got such a smart kitty! :lol:


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

they're beautifull kittys...


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Such pretty kitties!! 

I have always admired your avatar, Sky Eyes Woman. It was nice to see the full size photo of Pearl, such a gorgeous girl. So sorry to hear about her.


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

The DustBunny is growing up...

















Dude tries looking innocent and sweet for a change.

















Hi Kit N.!!! You weren't sleeping or anything were ya?!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Hee, hee, funny expressions :lol:


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

Earlier today.


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

I love the picture of the cat with his head stuck under the sofa throw. They are all charming cats. 
And the one thing wrong with pets is that they never live long enough. I sympathize with your loss of Pearl. She had really unusual markings too.


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

She had the best personality too. She was very laid-back and sweet, never grouchy or mean. The one blind spot in her nature was that she was afraid of strangers. That was because the first time she encountered anyone coming over to my house it was a couple of guys I worked with and they had stopped by to pick me up so we could go to a company function together. I wasn't ready and had to leave the room right after they came in and when I got back in there one of them had put a sock over her head and they were both laughing at her trying to get it off. I was furious! I screamed at them "Thanks a lot for making her fearful of strangers! She's never seen company come over here before, you $&*(#$ *@%>{*#$!" :evil:

They were immediately apologetic and contrite but the damage was done. After that I learned to hide my cats away whenever I was expecting anyone.


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

When you were a kid, did you ever love a toy so much you slept with it?


----------

